# Need to help a friend with her milk



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi,
I'll try to repeat this as best I can. 

I was just talking to my friend and she just bought some milk, raw, cow, I think either this week or last. She wanted to make some mozz. but it smelled bad so wasn't sure. She also has a cold so wasn't sure if that was why it smell bad. I told her to trust her instincts, and toss it out. You know, when in doubt, toss it out. But she had just bought it and bought 2gal expecting to be able to use it. So she was hesitant to just throw it out.(she doesn't have chickens to feed it too)

Anyway, I told her to be cautious, she said it was raw, what harm could it do. :sigh I love my raw milk, but you can get sick from mishandled milk. She also said that the milk in the fridge is Foamy. :help2 What causes foamy milk? And that it's tangy or zesty. And it's not kefir, either. I'm worried. What could cause this?

I felt like telling her the milk she bought was junk, but she's really sensitive, and I have no idea what would cause foamy/zesty milk.
Thanks,
Megan


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Tell her to throw it out it is bad if foamy still and even if not if she bought it last week it would be on the brink for being bad anyway especially cows milk. Why take a chance of getting really really sick, that is just beyond worrying abt her being sensitive.


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Okay. It really didn't sound good to me either.
Thanks Sondra!
Megan


----------

